

Ask HN: Is there a NaNoWriMo equivalent for programming/apps? - araneae

NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) kicks off tomorrow, and I was just wondering if anyone knows of something similar for coding/apps.  I know there are tons of short "hack-a-thons", usually for a specific tech (i.e. the node.js one) or to solve a particular problem.  Does anyone know of any longer and/or more general coding events?  Or even some annual short but fun ones?
======
patio11
A bunch of us are informally trying to get something written in November. I'm
mentally committed to launching Appointment Reminder at the end of the month,
by hook or by crook.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398>

~~~
araneae
Oh, cool! Although a different month would have been nice for those of us who
are also trying to write a novel :).

~~~
secos
Its possible that it may be more frequent :)

------
kazuya
Not coding, but PragProWriMo sounds relevant:

<http://forums.pragprog.com/forums/190>

------
younata
None that I'm aware of.

However, doesn't mean we can't take, say, January (or february, one of the
winter months where outside is rather cold) and make that into NaProWriMo
(National Program Writing Month).

------
candeira
I am posting here just to keep myself honest. By December 1st I too will have
launched my current side project.

------
sethwoodworth
There is now! I'll take the challenge.

